# Different Forms of Sex



## bfpierce4077th (Jul 22, 2016)

Sometimes, my wife and I are horny but too tired to perform. Or one of us is horny, bu the other just isn't in the mood. In these cases, we will either engage in oral sex or just plain masturbate each other. For her, we lie nude on the bed with her back against my chest while I finger her with one hand and massage her breasts with the other. She has had up to six orgasms with this method. For me, when she's finished, she'll either turn around and sit on my legs to show off her breasts for stimulation (sometimes I'll smile at her in gratitude and she'll whisper "My eyes don't make you cum. Focus on my chest, baby.") and give me a hand job. Or she will lie next to me, rest my head on her breasts, and masturbate me while she whispers in my ear until I cum. 

As for oral sex, this is much more obvious. If she wants it, she will simply lie on the bed nude with her legs spread and hanging over the side of the bed. When she does this, I put a pillow on the floor, get on my knees, wrap my arms around her legs, and go in for the kill. When she is satisfied, she will tap me on the head to tell me to stop. We take a minute or two to let her recover and regain her strength. Then I stand up and she sits up on the bed, she strokes me a little, then in her mouth it goes. When I start moaning loud, she knows I'm just about done, takes it out of her mouth, and jerks me to orgasm. 

We find that either of these methods is much faster and easier than intercourse, and is almost as satisfying. IE they take the edge off until we both have the time and energy for actual sex.

As for actual sex, we tend not to engage in it unless we can truly enjoy it. IE our weekend off. 

So, do any other couples here use hands/oral sex to tide yourselves over until you can have intercourse?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

If DH or I are tired or one of us has to be somewhere we just have a quickie. Quickies are quick, hence the name, but very enjoyable for both of us. We use oral and manual primarily as part of foreplay or for edging. I did use oral and manual to tide over after the births of the kids while waiting to be cleared medically for PIV and still do when I can't have sex for 24 hrs leading up to annual testing at the gynecologist.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting AARP article.

Great Sex Without Intercourse - Older Couples, Erectile Dysfunction - AARP Ev...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Our latest is some mornings when we have extra time, I wake her up by easing my head between her legs, and lightly begin lapping at her clit. As she awakens, I increase the pressure, until she is fully awake and coming, over and over again.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

...


----------

